# Any Mechanics here?



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

So I have a 2000 Toyota Camry with 360 000 km's on it. It has a new battery and new battery terminals. Problem is getting it to start. Nothing is showing up on the scanner as a problem. Go out to start the car and sometimes it starts on the first turn, other times it takes 5 to 10 attempts before it will start. When it does not start there is nothing. No sounds at all. It is not catching or trying to turnover just nothing. Then sometimes it will catch and start. Sometimes it will not start one day but starts fine the next day. I have found that it seems to start better in neutral instead of park. Are there any ideas out there at all? Very frustrating.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

have you replaced your starter?


----------



## mozes (Dec 31, 2009)

have your starter checked


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Have you gor your spark plugs checked also?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

aln said:


> Have you gor your spark plugs checked also?


Also, while you get this checked, check your distributor/distributor cap as well


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

If it starts better in neutral, it may be a problem with the neutral starting switch. That switch makes it so it has to be in park or neutral to start.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Told starter was fine. Not sure this car has distributer cap but will look into it.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

darkangel66n said:


> Told starter was fine. Not sure this car has distributer cap but will look into it.


I believe all cars have a dizzy cap. 
Follow the spark plug wires away from the engine and u will find the dizzy cap


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

with that many km it can be many things, most cars these dayz don't have distributors they have individual coils on each plug.
sounds like its cranking but not firing so starter n batt must be good
so fuel or spark issue maybe, how old are the plugs has the fuel filter been changed?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

When you say new battery terminals, do you mean the terminals and cables that connect from the car to the battery? If so, check that the cables were tightened to the car, alternator and fuse box. If those cables and connectors to the battery are not new, try cleaning the inside of the connectors if you have a post battery. 

Could be the solenoid for the starter also. Probably part of the starter. 

I don't think your car has a dist cap. I don't think it is a fuel or spark problem either. If it was one of those you would still hear your car trying to start or turnover.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

sorry didn't read the whole post my bad, ya sounds like the solenoids not kicking out the starter gear


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Tbird said:


> When you say new battery terminals, do you mean the terminals and cables that connect from the car to the battery? If so, check that the cables were tightened to the car, alternator and fuse box. If those cables and connectors to the battery are not new, try cleaning the inside of the connectors if you have a post battery.
> 
> Could be the solenoid for the starter also. Probably part of the starter.
> 
> I don't think your car has a dist cap. I don't think it is a fuel or spark problem either. If it was one of those you would still hear your car trying to start or turnover.


Yes those were replaced and all is very tight.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Can the solenoid on the starter be changed on it's own or will it be the whole starter?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*problem*

first of all with the amount of kms the problem could be anything ... do u have a good shop to take it too what area are u located in . this is a intermitant prob first things first I would load test battery and start there once the battery is deemed ok u can go along the route of diag, u say no codes so something must be loose or bad connection somewhere with the kms that is the most sensible prob .I have seen interemittant probs like this caused by a faulty crank sensor but most times usually set a code but in the same breath I have seen the problem occur with no codes , when was the last time u had a tune up . this could be a can of worms but best to start somewhere and somewhat hard to diag on a forum ...


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Tune up was a while ago. I really only need the car till the end of April when the other one is paid off(2006 HHR). I know finding trouble like this can take many hours and I do not want to put that much into the car. I will have the shop check all that has been mentioned here if need be but prefer not to. Maybe I will just have to live with it for a while. It is just so damn strange. It would not start last night but started on the first turn this morning.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*problem*

my guess is a loose wire or faulty sensor that is acting up , if u have a good shop and u can get it there when it is actually not starting would be ideal....the prob with holding off is the car will be so unrealiable for u ...my car recently would not start during the cold snap , the next day it started right up I replaced my b attery . kinda bizarre that it starts the next day ...try chking some toyata forums or surfing the internet for similar probs u may find a commen problem with this year or model .


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Thank you all .


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I talked with my hubby who is an engine machinist..he said it could be the ignition switch or more likely the neutral safety switch on the shifter.
You can take it apart , bipass the switch and disconnect the wires. He had to do it with his old truck


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

damsel_den said:


> I talked with my hubby who is an engine machinist..he said it could be the ignition switch or more likely the neutral safety switch on the shifter.
> 
> You can take it apart , bipass the switch and disconnect the wires. He had to do it with his old truck


Yes +1 that's what I was trying to say.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Its either one or two things, 1. the shifter lock out safety switch or 2. the main relay. i'm leaning toward the main relay. it's about a $200 (give or take) part.

google the location of the main relay, (should be in the cabin fuse box just above it) and the next time the car doesn't start, just lightly knock the main relay with the back of a screw driver and see if it starts. if it does you need a new one. oh and if you're even decent with tools i'd just replace it myself, all it is, is 1 connector and 1 bolt.


----------

